# eye-fi cards



## awinphoto (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok... After consulting in getting my studio more efficient, I was recommended that we get a wireless transfer of images from my 5d3 to my computer to streamline that process. We looked at the Canon Wifi module for the 5d3, it was nearly $900, too rich for my blood. So next question is, how good are the eye-fi cards now after the last update Canon had to make them streamlined? How stable are they? Do they break/fail often? Any other suggestions I'm missing or options or 3rd party wifi devices?


----------



## LearningCameras (Sep 6, 2013)

I think they are very good. Here is a review of them using the 5D3. Works very well and I use them all the time with the 5D3 as well as my EOS-M:

Eye-Fi Mobi Review, Setup, and How to guide


----------

